# This slight cere discoloration normal?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Tundra I noticed is a bit darker in the center of his cere. It's just a bit browner thank rest of cere. Is that normal?

Let me know if the image link works 

Thanks

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet



http://imgur.com/Z7OzML3


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Your bird is beautiful unfortunately I can't give you an answer but I'm sure the experts can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The links do work and from the pics I'm seeing a darker purplish colour right at the middle of the cere. Most likely your Tundra's cere is currently in the process of getting the richer purplish colour and later on, once he is older it will eventually mature into the royal blue colour.


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Aw that's good to know. It's been a while since Tiki's cere (our 2 year old) turned blue so I just couldn't remember. That's good to know. Thanks so much!



Abeyance said:


> Your bird is beautiful unfortunately I can't give you an answer but I'm sure the experts can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! We like to think so too


----------

